# Fragen zu HWbot & Sysprofile



## Flexsist (30. Juli 2014)

Hallo Leute,

Ich hab da so ein paar Problemchen und Fragen zu HWBot & Sysprofile.

*HWbot* - dort komm ich irgendwie garnicht zurecht. Ich möchte dort gerne mal die Taktenraten meiner R9 270X Uploaden, um zu sehen ob jemand noch höher getaktet hat, oder ob ich rein vom Takt her die schnellste R9 270X hab. 

Sysprofile - Da hab ich mich zwar angemeldet, kann mich jedoch nicht einloggen. Link in der Mail mit den Logindaten geklickt kommt ich auf eine Seite wo steht:



> *Noch kein Sysprofile von Flexsist! vorhanden. *
> 
> *Flexsist!*, bitte logge Dich in Sysprofile ein          (rechts im Menü) und erstelle Dein Profil.


Gut, will ich mich dann aber einloggen kommt:



> *Login-Versuch gescheitert !*
> 
> Leider konnten wir Deine Account-Daten:
> Login: *Flexsist!*
> ...


Habe letzte Woche auch schon eine Mail an den Betreiber von Sysprofile geschrieben aber bis heute keine Antwort bekommen. 

Kann mir von euch jemand sagen was ich eventuell übersehen oder falsch gemacht habe?

MfG


----------



## der8auer (30. Juli 2014)

Overclocking, overclocking, and much more! Like overclocking.

Rechts bei Videocard die R9 270X eintragen. Bei Core z.B. 1300 und dann unten auf search. Dann siehst du alle Ergebnisse mit dieser Karte für 1300 MHz und mehr.


----------



## minicoopers (30. Juli 2014)

Um ein Ergebnis hochladen zu können musst du dich anmelden und dann auf der rechten Seite dann auch Submit Score klicken. Danach wählst du den Benchmark aus und trägst alle Daten ein.
NAch dem speichern deines ERgebnisses wirst du dem Ranking hinzugefügt und siehst, wo du mit deinem Ergebnis stehst


----------



## Flexsist (30. Juli 2014)

> Overclocking, overclocking, and much more! Like overclocking.
> 
> Rechts bei Videocard die R9 270X eintragen. Bei Core z.B. 1300 und dann  unten auf search. Dann siehst du alle Ergebnisse mit dieser Karte für  1300 MHz und mehr.


Sehr gut, dankeschön!

Hab zusätzlich noch das Modell (R9 270X), den Ramtakt und die Kühlung eingetragen. No submissions found.  Dann scheine ich zumindest im HWbot die mit dem höhsten Takt zu haben im 24/7 betrieb. 

An dieser Stelle noch mal ein *DICKES* Danke an Raff, für die Tipps!!!


----------



## Flexsist (30. Juli 2014)

> Um ein Ergebnis hochladen zu können musst du dich anmelden und dann auf  der rechten Seite dann auch Submit Score klicken. Danach wählst du den  Benchmark aus und trägst alle Daten ein.
> NAch dem speichern deines ERgebnisses wirst du dem Ranking hinzugefügt und siehst, wo du mit deinem Ergebnis stehst


Kannst du mir Freeware/Demo Benchmarks empfehlen, die auf HWbot zugelassen sind?

MfG

Ah, Sorry, für den Doppelpost.  War keine Absicht.


----------



## Knogle (30. Juli 2014)

Yep Cinebench R15 ist supii !!!


----------



## Flexsist (30. Juli 2014)

> Yep Cinebench R15 ist supii !!!



Der geht da auch? Der lässt sich aber ziemlich leicht manipulieren. 

Guck hier, den hab ich mal gemacht um jemanden zu verwirren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zudem ist das doch kein Bench den man ernst nehmen kann. Ausserdem läuft der OpenGL Test auf meiner Graka wie vorgespult. Kennt man aus alten Spielen, die zu schnell liefen schon im Menü, wenn die HW zu schnell war. So ähnlich läuft der OpenGL-Test vom Cinebench bei mir auch. 

MfG


----------



## der8auer (30. Juli 2014)

Hier ist die Benchmark-Liste: Overclocking, overclocking, and much more! Like overclocking.

Ich würde dir nicht empfehlen solche Ergebnisse hochzuladen


----------



## Flexsist (30. Juli 2014)

> Hier ist die Benchmark-Liste: Overclocking, overclocking, and much more! Like overclocking.


Ja die Liste hab ich schon gefunden. Aber sind doch überwiegend Kauf-Versionen oder? Bei den Grafik Benchmarks mein ich.



> Ich würde dir nicht empfehlen solche Ergebnisse hochzuladen


Ja ich weiß  Aber dass geile war, der für den ich das gemacht hatte hats mir abgekauft. 
Aber der hat eh keine Ahnung. Der hat schon 3x ROG MB's und 3x 3770K geschrottet ohne überhaupt den PC mal mit nem OS gebootet zu haben. 
Angeblich war das MB schuld.  Ich sage dazu nur: *Intel Inside, Idiot Outside. *

*EDIT:* Also ich hab mir jetzt mal den _HWBOT Aquamark3_ geladen. Der liest schon mal die Hardware falsch aus, bzw die settings der CPU.

HWBOT Aquamark3 sagt: 4T @ 4025 MHz, Bus 200 MHz, 1,5V
Ich sage: 4T @ 4025 MHz, Bus 236.8 MHz, 1.46V



*EDIT2:* ich hab das Gefühl der Bench vom Aquamark3 lief auch zu schnell ab. Viel zu schnell. 
Ausserdem stürzt er (der Aquamark) ab wenn ich _Compare Online_ klick. 

*EDIT3:* Ich hab jetzt das Savefile hoch geladen, aber der Aquamark scheint mir kein geeigneter Benchmark zu sein. Eine GeForce 8800 GT 512 Mb                                          		@ 760/1040 MHz hat exakt genauso viele Punkte. 

MfG


----------



## Apfelkuchen (1. August 2014)

Aquamark ist extrem CPU-limitiert. Selbst wenn du eine R9 290X mit deinem Phenom verwenden würdest, würden dich vermutlich noch Leute mit einer 8800GT und einer schnelleren CPU schlagen können.
Außerdem gibt es in diesem Benchmark eine feste Anzahl frames, die du abarbeiten musst. Umso schneller dein System ist, desto schneller läuft auch der Benchmark. Ist wie bei ganz alten PC-Spielen.

Und nein, die Benchmarks, die Punkte geben sind nur selten nicht kostenlos erhältlich. Mir würde da im Moment nur Firestrike Extreme einfallen.

EDIT: Zum Thema Cinebench, der GPU-Teil davon ist völlig irrelevant, die CPU-Tests sind das Hauptmerkmal und sehr nützlich um rohe Leistung zu vergleichen.

Hm für die am höchsten getaktete R9 270X fehlt dir noch ein wenig


----------



## Flexsist (1. August 2014)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Hm für die am höchsten getaktete R9 270X fehlt dir noch ein wenig



Die mit Wakü schon. 

MfG


----------



## Apfelkuchen (1. August 2014)

Ja, du hast auf jeden Fall eine sehr gute erwischt, solltest du mal auf Intel umsteigen kannst du damit sicher einige gute Plätze belegen


----------



## Flexsist (7. August 2014)

Meine nächste Frage gehört nicht ganz hier rein, aber ihr seid doch Pro's und könnt mir das sicher beantworten. Ich hab Probleme in CPU-Z Online zu validieren.

Das sieht dann so aus. Woran könnte das liegen, Bustakt zu hoch für CPU-Z? 

MfG


----------



## Lippokratis (7. August 2014)

einfach die cvf file nochmal hochladen, aber dieses mal das Häkchen bei "Publish online" machen


----------



## Flexsist (7. August 2014)

Ahhh danke dir, jetzt geht's.  Wusste garnicht (mehr) dass das Häckchen drin sein musste(?).


----------

